# guppies and the marina i25 filter



## wulfie (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys, still got my 2.5 gallon mini bow, gonna give guppies a shot. My question is, is this filter too strong for them? will I have to worry about them getting 'stuck' to the intake? will the outflow be too strong for them? any help would be appreciated


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

2.5 is a bit too small for guppies. You may want to consider upgrading to a 5 or 10 gallon tank for guppies.


----------



## wulfie (Apr 17, 2012)

I understand that, but in the mean time, would the filter I have work?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Shouldn't you wait until you can get the larger tank before you buy the fish?


----------



## wulfie (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon that I'm cycling, just started, this will only be a temp home for them. But if you don't want to answer my original question, or don't know the answer, just say so


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

If the 2.5isnt cycled it would be worse for them to go in there than the 10 gallon! I don't get why people cycle a tank and while cycling out the fish in a uncycled tank, sorry but it doesn't make any sense!

Don't get guppies till you have the proper housing. The filter is ok, but that goes back to my first point. Why put fish in a uncycled tank while the other tank is cycling, they will be exposed to even more ammonia spikes as the tank is small. Either get them and put them in the 10 gallon or don't get them.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

I wouldnt put guppies in a 2.5 either, they are a schooling fish and you wouldnt want to put more then 1-2 in a 2.5 gallon. How big are the guppies? Unless they are fry I wouldnt imagine it being an issue... However I agree with kfryman, you are better to wait until your 10g is cycled.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't think the OP has gotten the guppies yet. I also think the OP should wait until the 10 gallon is cycled - or they could do a fish-in cycle.


----------

